# So, how do you organize and keep your bunny supplies?



## m.e. (Sep 22, 2006)

(I'm a bit spaceytoday, and I couldn't find another thread like this. If there is one,please forgive me :baghead)

I'm doing some house cleaning and wondering where other bunny peoplestore their supplies: hay, food, carriers, grooming supplies, etc. Nextto the cage or pen, if you have one? In a closet? On a shelf?

Do you have a place set aside for bunny supplies?

Do you use storage items, like bins or boxes?

Do you have a special spot just for medical things, like bandages and medicine?

I don't have an organized place to keep my bunny stuff (I know I can'tbe the only one ), but I'd like to at least give the impression thatmy life isn't overrun with animals :tongue. I think it would be helpfulto find out how other people do it. Pictures would be *great*, butdescriptions are fine too.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, this is a good thread idea! 

We keep ours in a box that a radio came in that we bought.The bags of pellet food, Flower's alfalfa cubes, and various chewyitems reside there. While we have a rubbermaid-type box thatwe keep our bun medical supplies in (syringes, etc). We haveit in a small three-shelf little thing we built out of (what else?)spare NIC panels that's quite close to one of the cages. 

It's definitely not the most organized, but it's contained pretty well! 

As far as hay, well that's a corner all it's own, as it's 3/4 a balestill, and the pellet bedding we have in a big Home Depot bucketcloseby the hay, as Flower's litterbox (and hayrack, the stinker) has abase of the pellets with a layer of hay on top, so it's easier to haveit all right there together. Funny thing...Maisie HATES haybeing in her litterbox, but Flower requires it. Sillybunnies!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 22, 2006)

I use large rubber maid bins to keep my food,litter and hay in. Those are slid underneath Wildfirescage. The hay bin is the biggest and holds about 1/3 of abale, and the food/litter bins hold the 40lb bags nicely.I've also got a giant bin beside the foster cage to hold my alfafa,extra timother, and other random bunny toys.

Here's a picture: 







I find it very easy to keep organized this way.

I don't have a bunny emergancy kit but I'm slowly gathering some more useful things, so I think I should go grab a box for it.

--Dawn


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 22, 2006)

Wouldn't that be funny if we actually used those nic panels for what they were intended for, storage cubes?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ruby and Millie live outside so I keep all theirthings in the garage, I have two large plastic boxes that I put theirstraw and hay in, and a smaller one where I keep their pellets. I thenhave a toy box which is filled with their small toys and toypilewhich is all their big toys (eg pipes, boxes, dogbaskets etc).I do however keep their first aid box inside inthe first cuboard in our kitchen so it's always on hand if I need it!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 22, 2006)

Misty and Charlie have their own bedroom andgets their own closet as well. I keep litter, supplies etc inthe closet on shelves. Their medication is in the medicinecabinet with our regular medication (I know people wonder why we haveso many little syringes...)

___________
Nadia


----------



## jil101ca (Sep 22, 2006)

my rabbits are housed outsdie in a shed, i havea shelf for my extra dishes and feeders and stuff, my hay and straw siton a skid to allow for air circulation and my pellets are in a tote boxalso on the skid. I have one of those wire 3 tier fruit baskets hangingup for misc things like tool, j-clips stuff like that. i think nextyear an addition to the shed may be in order, there just isn't enoughroom in there for all that plus 5 rabbits


----------



## missyscove (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a big blue plastic bin that we thoughtwould fit under the cage (turns out it's about 1/4 in. too tall, ugh,so now it's next to the cage.) where I keep the litter, hay,food, etc. I keep the slotted spoon I use to scoop the litterbox on a nail on the wall.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 22, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Wouldn't that be funny if we actually used those nic panelsfor what they were intended for, storage cubes?


I almost made NIC shelves in my closet for bunny stuff, but I didn't need too.

My buns have a room with a closet. The bales of hay are inthe garage and I fill plastic shopping bags with each type and hangthem in the closet. There's a TV tray in there with somesmaller bags of treat hay and the stash of braided willowsticks. On the top shelf I have treats, a basket of stuff fortoys, and a basket of medical necessities like syringes, nail clippers,gas meds, etc.

I have two covered garbage bins. One for clean litter and one for dirty.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 22, 2006)

This isby our kitchen. Pebble'sCage is set on top of some plastic MilkCarton Crates. I keepher brushes, clippers, emergency kit,toys, and all accessories inside thecrates. Thesparelitter boxes, garbagepail, and Miracle Cleaner is underthe cage also.









Across the cage, Ihave the hay, treats, pellets,and Woody Pet in boxes onthebottom shelf. You can seeourelectronic scale on the topshelf, and vacuum cleaner onthe floor.


Rainbows!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think I have enough bunny stuff to need organising , I need more stuff!

The bag of food sits next to the cage. All the toys are in the cage orscattered around it and I use our human nail clippers for the bunsnails and they are in the bathroom. The hay is in the hot watercylinder cupboard to keep it dry and fresh. My one tube of antibioticeye cream is in a draw somewhere but I think it needs to be chucked outanyway as it's getting old. I use my hands to groom the rabbits as Ifind damp hands get heaps of loose fur off. I store my hands on the endof my arms .


----------



## Spring (Sep 22, 2006)

I have my bunny suplies on a three shelf cart and a wooden table. The cart is on wheels, so it's great!

Just random stuff I'm using on the top.

I keep my pens, notebooks, bunny pictures, treats and my calender in the top drawer.

My grooming supplies, my bunny first aid kit and extra bowls in second drawer

My cleaning gloves, cage gloves, brushes, buckets, ect. In the third drawer .

Exactly like this!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 22, 2006)

I actually have a small shelf unit that we builtout of them...AFTER we'd built both bunnies' cages, that is!Couldn't help but think, "Oh, is _that_ what they're madefor?"  
*
jordiwes wrote: *


> Wouldn't that be funny ifwe actually used those nic panels for what they were intended for,storage cubes?


----------



## Pipp (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Stan, what kind of vacuum cleaner is that? Does it suck? 

This thread is making me realize 1) how disorganized I am, and 2) how integrated into my life the bunnies are. 

The bunny meds are in the medicine cabinet with the human meds, thebunny (and kitty) food is in a kitchen hutch, I havea fruitbowl full ofsyringes, leashes and other misc. stuff (whichmust make the neighbours wonder) on the open hutchshelf. The hay is in the spare bathroom's bathtub(it used to be the cat's bathroom, but the bunnies areencroaching there, too), the litter is on the landing leading to thebasement... sheesh! No wonder I'm always runningaround so much during the bunny maintenance times! 

sas:yawn: and the lazybuns:bunny17::bunny17::bunny17::bunny17::bunny17: (who donothing to help other than occasionally pickingsome hay offthe floor -- usually stuff theytossed there in the firstplace).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 23, 2006)

Pipp* wrote: *


> what kind of vacuum cleaner is that? Does it suck?


It's a Filter Queen. Like HomeImprovement,Tim Allen is alwayslooking for something bigger andmore powerful. 

Oh I forgot, most ofthe vegetables in the frig isforPebbles, along with the Nutri-cal andthe dried Papaya. And thebags of Woody Pet in thebasement.

Rainbows!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 23, 2006)

Do you really want to know... LOL.

First off, hay and straw are stored ina hay shed (wespecifically built it to keep mice and moisture out). It fits 6squarebales total.

Then I store all the bowls and grooming supplies as well as extra oddsand ends (gloves, towels, etc.)in a storage tower.

I store all the pellets, treats, oats, and seeds on a shelving unit inthe garage. I also keep all the grooming supplies (like nail cutters,flour, and a few brushes) and thebunny first-aid kit on theshelf. Then I also keep the cleaning supplies for their cages there.

The kennels as well as winter supplies and storm windows are stored ona big shelf in the garden shed. I also keep a big basket full of cut ofapple wood there and a box of toys.

Large sacks of food that are not in containers in the garage are stored in our cold storage room so mice don't get into them.

All supplies not being used (like water bottles in the winter) are stored under my bed.

Have I said that my bunnies are taking over my life and house lately?


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 23, 2006)

Pet_Bunny...every time I see Pebbles' setup, Ialways find myself amazed that she doesn't jump out, even with yourexplanation that she doesn't like jumping from heights! It'sjust too cute that she has such an open house, and stays put, nice andcontent like that. What a cutie!


----------

